# New tank?



## Yellow33 (Oct 27, 2016)

I am considering getting a saltwater tank in a few months. I know NOTHING about them. I was wondering what I would need to start a small one (5-10 gallons). What would be the cost (estimate)? Maintenance? What kinds of live plants do saltwater tanks have? I will be thinking about this. This will not happen tomorrow. Maybe with in the next year or so. First I want to learn?.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

First and foremost: I never did start my salt water tank, so this is based on research, not experience.

I would not do anything under 20 gallons to start. Doing a nano salt water tank is much more complicated than a larger one, as the parameters are much harder to maintain. For example, if you put a drop of oil in a glass of water, the oil will coat the entire surface. However, if you put the same drop in a pond, you will see the color as it spreads, then disappears. I'm not saying you will be putting in oil, but you will have to keep salinity, and having more of a buffer for starting out is much easier to control/maintain.


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

This might help:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/691985-post1.html


----------

